# First Impressions



## themanfromporlock (Jun 24, 2009)

I bought my 1991 Rockwood Regent a month ago, almost on a whim and have just driven it from Scotland to the west country via Essex, with my motorbike on the rack. I've driven a million miles over the last forty years on most continents in varying vehicles, but when I came down the A15 a bit quick the other night, cloudy with a beautiful sunset, late for friends in Kings Lynn and listening to Radio 4 over the rumbling old V8, it felt so good it, it was nearly spiritual.
A few thoughts (do you remember your first date with an RV?):

The bus is definitely a "she", because it's like driving a boat. 
Becoming obsessed with fuel economy. I did all sorts of mental calculations while driving (until I got over it) which was a bit tricky because I didn't even know the capacity of the fuel tank. Only about 150 litres, I think.
Being ignored by eurocampingvan owners.
The pleasure of rolling slowly into a flat part of a field next to the beach.
Restraining myself from seeing how fast she would go, but then bottling out at 85. (Only when safe and legal to do so):>
Successfully deramping the Honda Shadow in front of a small crowd.
Ripping the radiator hose off the Honda reramping, cocky from my earlier success, not finding the right levels of ground.
Realising that you are as on your own as you want to be, or not, as the case may be.
Looking forward to ripping out the gold plastic trimmed pelmets, dralon curtains and shagpile (original!!! yuck!!!) and painting over of all that bloody wood. If I wanted to live in a veneered cabin, I'd have bought one.
Realising that if you mention her in conversation, someone there will have recently seen, been in, or heard about some huge $500,000 bus and proceed to tell you all about it.
Being able to see over hedgerows.
Etc. etc.

As you can see, I'm in love.


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

I'll wave to you.

Still would have a chuckle when you scr£w$d the bike though. :lol:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Oh how I remember when I picked up the Winnebago!

It was only a journey of about 3 miles and I got hit by a bus going the other way which smashed the offside door mirror!

Then as I reversed down the side of the house I forgot the small drop and ripped the awning as it went into the wall!

Totally fell in love with driving it though and soon found that you have to watch the door mirrors to see you are up to the kerb and inside the white line.

No interest in driving it fast, particularly when towing the trailer with Mini on. As to fuel, I always explain to potential new owners of an RV, if you have to think of fuel don't buy one. When fuel was at it's highest price last year I worked out it would cost about £6-700 to fill the tank.

I have never checked and have no interest in the fuel consumption, just as long as I keep fuel in the tank that is all that matters to me.

Happy rv'ing :lol: 

Best regards

Chris


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

themanfromporlock said:


> Restraining myself from seeing how fast she would go, but then bottling out at 85. (Only when safe and legal to do so):>


On this over populated island, I wonder where that'll be then? :wink: :wink: :wink:

I'll wave too. Enjoy your ARV.

Jock.


----------

